#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Gate syllabus pdf ECE

## sonusahoo

you can check out the latest gate syllabus for ECE.

Linear Algebra:
Matrix Algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigen values and eigen vectors.
Calculus:
Mean value theorems, Theorems of integral calculus, Evaluation of definite and
improper integrals, Partial Derivatives, Maxima and minima, Multiple integrals, Fourier
series. Vector identities, Directional derivatives, Line, Surface and Volume integrals,
Stokes, Gauss and Green's theorems.





  Similar Threads: gate syllabus me Gate Syllabus and name of the books needed for GATE (Mechanical). gate syllabus GATE Syllabus 2013 for CSE/IT | GATE 2013 Syllabus for Computer Science and Information Technology (CS) GATE Syllabus 2013 for CSE/IT | GATE 2013 Syllabus for Computer Science and Information Technology (CS)

----------

